# Democratic Rep. Lewis: Trump not a 'legitimate president'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'VERY UNUSUAL'
Head of DC National Guard
to step down during inauguration*


*Democratic Rep. Lewis: Trump not a 'legitimate president'*
*PREPARING FOR 'WHAT IF': Inside the Secret Service training for inauguration*
*O'REILLY: Trump will go 'directly' to the people, Scaramucci says*
*Protesters vow to blockade inauguration checkpoints*
*VIDEO: Secret Service makes final Inauguration Day preparations*










*COMEY GRILLED
Former DNC chair presses FBI head in meeting*
*DOJ probe of Comey Is 'nonsense,' Judge Jeanine says*
*VIDEO: Henninger explains WSJ's call for Comey's resignation*










*THE GATEKEEPER
Rubio controls fate of Secretary of State pick*
*VIDEO:Rubio probes Tillerson's beliefs on Russia during hearing*








*Congress approves waiver to let Mattis run Pentagon*

Trump sticks knife into dossier story, won't let intel community off hook
Capitol building to remove controversial pigs as police painting
*Members at DC country club take swing at Obama over Israel stance*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This is truly out of hand, disgraceful and internationally embarrassing. We're starting to look like Italy.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> This is truly out of hand, disgraceful and internationally embarrassing. We're starting to look like Italy.


And not in a good way.


----------

